# Rice Stuffed Acorn Squash



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

RICE STUFFED ACORN SQUASH

3 acorn squash
2 bunches green onions, white part only, sliced (I save green for garnish)
1 small bell pepper, your favorite, I use red, yellow or orange
2 Tbs EVOO
3 cups cooked rice (I have used a mix 1/2 regular and 1/2 wild)
1/2 cup chopped pecans
s/p to taste
1/2 cup grated parmasean reggiano

Half (long way) squash, remove seeds and roast in oven, cut side down until it begins soften.  Saute green onions and pepper of your choice in oil until soft, stir in rice, stirring well to coat.  Add nuts and season with salt and fresh pepper to taste.  Add the cheese.  Pile the rice mixture into the squash cavity and wrap each half in foil.  (at this point, can be frozen for later use).  Put squash in baking dish cover and bake at 350 for 30 minutes.  Makes six servings.  I add more parmasean reggiano to the tops and uncover for last ten minutes.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2005)

norgeskog, did you try it?  Sounds so healthy.  What I should eat!  Also great way to get around not peeling which I don't like to do.  Thanks


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> norgeskog, did you try it?  Sounds so healthy.  What I should eat!  Also great way to get around not peeling which I don't like to do.  Thanks



Yes I have used it often, mostly with my vegetarian daughter.  It is always a big hit, and I have used pine nuts as well.  It is one of her favorites.  And I would never attempt to peal one of these, but I love them.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2005)

You use pine nuts instead of rice?  Aren't you happy she eats vegetarian?  Is she doing okay?  Is her whole family vegetarian?  That always interests me about strickly eating vegetables.  I have them wanting something else to eat right away.  Seems I can't fill them up when they eat only vegetables.  Are you vegetarian too?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 11, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> You use pine nuts instead of rice?  Aren't you happy she eats vegetarian?  Is she doing okay?  Is her whole family vegetarian?  That always interests me about strickly eating vegetables.  I have them wanting something else to eat right away.  Seems I can't fill them up when they eat only vegetables.  Are you vegetarian too?



ItK, i substitute the pine nuts for the pecans, too expensive to use pine nuts exclusively.  She does fine with her diet, her fiance is a meat eater and she is constantly calling me to find out how to cook the carcus.  Crude, but she cooks for him and he says she is a wonderful cook.  She just eats her morningstar farms or boca stuff, and tofu.  I turned her on to quinoa as it has more protein than any other grain or bean.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2005)

I bet you are happy she is so health conscious.  Now if only her fiance would be little flexible things could do them both good.  But as long as they understand one another be happy.  I am sorry I forgot about nuts in the squash.  I will try as soon as I can print it out.  The blasted printer will have to wait.  What a good mom you are.  Was your mom the one who didn't cook too well? No insult, thought I read where everyone got started. I feel so happy about your posting with your relationship with your daughter.  Many of my friends don't get along with theirs.  Sad.


----------

